# name of medicine for runny nose?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

My neighbor has a goat whose nose was stuffy for a few weeks and the vet gave him medicine that my neighbor thought was called Riboflavin. I told him it sounded like a vitamin supplement. Well what ever it was, it worked. I have one doe who has had a runny nose since July! Grrr! I have tried Diamond V yeast, Pen G, worming, keeping floors extra clean; everything! She just has this snotty nose every morning. No temp, eats great, big and healthy, just white/ clear snot everyday! 

So what is the riboflavin drug really called? I would like to ask my vet for it but would like to use the correct name when I call her.

Please help!


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Riboflavin is also known as vitamin B2. 

Marla


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

if the nose is a clear runny it is probably just allergies and I use and antihistamin. "expectorhist" or benedryl. and Vit C that would be it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Robatussin. It's a people antihistimine/decongestant and there is one made for horses, horse vets give it to you. There is also some in the Jeffers catalog.

I don't do anything for snot, Nubians especially have more snotty or crusty noses...my bucks have really good roman noses and don't even have voices, they always have buggers. You don't use antibiotics on a runny or stuffy nose. You really have to learn and remember they are livestock. Take temps, if the temp isn't elevated than other than busy work...b vitamins, cleaning the barns, making sure their feed isn't dusty, dusty hay can't be put above goats heads so that dust falls into their eyes...right now my barn is super dusty because for the first time in my life I have my ground water runoff, running away from the barn and with my overhand I get very little blowing rain or dew in the barn, so it's dry...which makes my barn dusty now. I don't mean to say don't notice stuff like this, but put it into perspective, they live outside, they are livestock. Vicki


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

For this Alpine doe with the snotty nose- would you give her Robitussin or Benedryl everyday...all her life?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can't give benedryl for very long, it will make them couch potatoes, it is a depressant in goats, it makes me tired to, so you can imgaine being on it everyday. Of course try to figure out what the runny nose is coming from, but if it is one goat, than you know it's not viral, it can be structural. Can you just let it be? Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh man, I remember the few times I took benedryl.. well barely. I could not stay awake with that stuff.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I was trying to decide whether to keep her or not, mostly because of the snotty nose. I know it's not a big deal, but it just looks unhealthy and I'd probably have to take her to auction since no one will want to by a goat with allergies. :/

Can a vet swab her nose and test for the cause of this?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Dana I have no idea. Other than dust and stuff like that I don't really think a goat can have allergies nor get a cold. Maybe try an injection of Ivermectin and make sure she doesn't have nose bots. Is her profile normal? Maybe she had an infection and it ruined her septum like it does in people, usually seen by a less than straight nose. Maybe use some miteacide in her ears and make sure she doesn't have mites or an ear infection, although besided a runny nose they also shake their heads.

How much snot are we talking about? Any given day I am sure you could see wet noses on my goats, someone sneezing or someone with buggers. Maybe it's pasturella overgrowth, have you copper bolused her, given her bo-se or tried other things to bolster her immunity? Run a fecal, see if perhaps she is wormy or anemic every kind of stress can bring on pasurella overgrowth in a goat.

It's my best guess, but I am not standing behind any of it  Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

A few of our goats when we first got them had some clear or whitish snot, they had it for a long time. It slowly went away over the first couple of years, one still rarely will have a little. It's actually a daughter of the original stock. 

But I would focus on foundational health, diet and mineral balance, particularly copper. If your goats don't have fresh forage, then cut pine, oak, cedar, green briers, blackberries, maple, dogwood, lezpedeza, buckbrush, whatever you have local a few days out of the week. Fresh forage simply has more nutrients than dried, and things in it we don't even know about that support health. Exersize is important, take them for walks if you are able and they don't get to range. Doesn't have to be every day. It's a good time to see them and notice things you might not otherwise too. 

The trees, leave the limbs for them to strip the bark (keep off the ground of course, I put mine in my hay feeders). Pine is great because it's very very high in vitamin C and goats love it.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for your help Vicki and Ashley. It make me feel good to know you all care; a non-goat person would just say "oh well, it's a cold". 

Vicki- the snot is a big, nose-blowing worth in the morning. Always in the morning. Sometimes in the evening. I got her June 4th and she had it on the way home. Her penmate that I bought with her had a cough but it went away after a few days. This goat still coughs (dry cough like something when down the wrong tube) No other goat has had a runny nose at all. She is 3 months with snot. I will do another fecal on her, it's been awhile.

Ashley- they always have free access to 2 acres of forage; shrubs, trees and a variety of weeds. They have been penned for 3 weeks because of a virus but I haven't seen a change at all in her condition. 

I'll talk to the vet tomorrow about pasturella and the other things mentioned by Vicki


----------

